# Poor EMT



## Martyn (Apr 1, 2015)

Saw this car in Brandon, FL. Just HAD to take a pic.


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2015)

Of course it's a crown vic. Was there a lightbar inside?


----------



## Martyn (Apr 1, 2015)

Didn't see one lol


----------



## RefriedEMT (Apr 2, 2015)

Yea I almost bought a old crown vic as my first car but it just had too many miles on the damn thing, I think it was like 250k-350k miles.


----------



## Kate22 (Apr 2, 2015)

That's nuts, Refried EMT. My girl, Eleanor, ('97 Nissan Sentra) went kaput a few months ago at around 220k.


----------

